
Teams Fail When They Lose Control of the Narrative: Five Leadership Lessons - AlexDReeve
https://reeve.blog/blog/leading-large-projects/
======
AlexDReeve
Hey folks, author here. I'd love feedback – I'm also happy to answer any
questions and/or debate!

